# Hygieia granted CE mark for d-Nav Diabetes Insulin Guidance System



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

Hygieia, Inc. today announced that the company's d-Nav? Diabetes Insulin Guidance System (DIGS?) has been granted a CE mark.

?We look forward to observing the real-world use of d-Nav and our DIGS technology?

d-Nav is the world's very first Diabetes Insulin Guidance System. DIGS automatically updates insulin dosage as needed, and provides its users with the updates immediately, rather than waiting for the next visit to a healthcare professional. Multiple studies have shown that insulin therapy is more effective when it is frequently adjusted based on an individual's blood glucose patterns.

Two major U.K. diabetes centers plan to start using d-Nav this fall. Both will focus on insulin treated patients with poor glycemic control.

The South Eastern Health and Social Care Trust's Ulster Hospital in Northern Ireland will conduct a six-month d-Nav service evaluation, under the direction of Dr. Roy Harper.

http://www.news-medical.net/news/20...r-d-Nav-Diabetes-Insulin-Guidance-System.aspx

Eh? Presumably for T2s on basal insulin only? Or mixed, maybe?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2012)

Err?

Don't bother trying to learn why or how, don't clutter your brains dears, let our device save you the trouble ....

OTOH is it any different really from an Insulinx or an Accu-Chek Expert?


----------

